# SRAM S7 cable/install



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Please be gentle. I already feel like a complete idiot.

I'm installing a new cable on a SRAM S7 hub and cannot get it to work. I mean, I know how to install freaking cables, adjust derailleurs, etc.

I'm trying to follow the SRAM manual and set the shifter on "1" when I attach the cable and cannot get the thing to shift. The cable meets resistance somewhere in the system and the housing pops out, orthings start to kink up...


Well ok, some backstory. This is my mother's bike, and she noticed it wasn't shifting right. I figured it was just a cable tension, and offered to take a look at it. I noticed that the little cap that allows you access to the shifter cable inside the shifter body was missing. When I tried to shift the bike, the cable backed out of the shifter (like, it sort of got caught and looped upwards). If I kept it from doing that, the housing popped out.

I figured there was some sort of blockage keeping the cable from moving, and sure enough the housing was pretty kinked. Problem solved, I thought. But with the cable and housing replaced, I'm having the exact same trouble. Does the cap for the shifter act as a guide, and are we effed without it?

TY for the help. Like I said, I feel like an idiot.


----------



## Restoman (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't they work in reverse of normal shifters? Just trying to help, try it and see.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

So take out some cable tension? But it seems like that would keep causing the cable to back out of the shifter. IDK, I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Here's a link for the SRAM IGH manual, there's info on the S7 starting page 57:
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/sram/dealers/TM_GHS_MY09_E_RevA.pdf


----------

